# loading the 200 gr .38 special



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , does anyone elso load 200 gr pound nose for there .38 speical ??
any thoughts would be appreciated , zorro:smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Many years ago, when I was experimenting with various calibers I loaded 200 grain bullets out of a model 10. I remember Unique was more accurate than Bullseye in that gun. I did not see any real use for such heavy bullets in that caliber and did not continue loading them. The Lee Loading Manual, 2nd Edition, has recipes for 200 grain bullets in 38 Special. I would suggest you obtain it and look there.


----------

